# Framing Mirrors



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

any 'liquid nails' type construction adhesive should work, but you'll not be able to remove it w/o breaking the mirror.

DM


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

As ^ said, liquid nails or silicone adhesive. Use the clear.


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Definitely use the clear adhesive... but also be sure to paint/stain the back of the wood framing you adhere. After all, this is a mirror and believe it or not, you'll be able to see the back-edge of the frame reflected in that mirror... and it'll look horrible if it's raw wood!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

VERY good idea edie! i'd not thought of that, but you're absolutely right, it'd look icky.

DM


----------



## citygirl (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Danger, 
Is it possible do you think to frame out a 60X40 mirror? I'd liek to frame it and put it back up on a bathroom wall, hubby thinks it will NEVER work...
Here he comes to save the day.....(said to the mighty mouse theme) DaNgEr MoUsE..


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well on the back of the wood frame you could make a rabbit to except the mirror and then drop the mirror in place and either add clips to hold the mirror in place or put a bead of clear silicone caulk on the back of the mirror to hold it in place.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

citygirl said:


> Hey Danger,
> Is it possible do you think to frame out a 60X40 mirror? I'd liek to frame it and put it back up on a bathroom wall, hubby thinks it will NEVER work...
> Here he comes to save the day.....(said to the mighty mouse theme) DaNgEr MoUsE..


....Funny you should ask! The wife brought home a 60" x 35" mirror the other day and wants me to frame it. So the answer is "absolutely"! 
Like epson said, rabbet the grooves to accept the mirror, then stain/paint/darken the heck out of the inside so you don't see it reflected. 

HOW you decide to make the frame will make a big difference too!
Be sure it's made well enough to hold the weight!

DM


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Both the big box stores have framing kits with offering several finishes and trim pieces. We used construction adhesive and have been more than happy with the results.


----------

